# What happens when the singer goes skiing



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

So Jeff has invested in the zoom recorder we thought we would give it a run..Here is a new version of little wing. Our singer is off drinking and skiing and having fun, we're sitting slaving away on our acoustics.

http://members.shaw.ca/davidanddebbie/guitars%20canada/little%20wing.wma

The guitars used were my Taylor GSRS and Jeff's Martin Juber..

Enjoy responsably:banana:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Gotta give credit for having the balls to solo between Dave's sessions!


----------



## TheTallCoolOne (May 15, 2006)

Well, gentlemen, you are mighty fine players.
Everything sounded gourgeous, the playing, the guitars, the overall sound, everything.
Hard to beleive it was all recorded thru a little gizmo thingy.
Technology has really evolved quite a bit in the last few years.

David, your Taylor sounds really awesome.
I played one 12 string Taylor once (don't remember the model #), that's when I understood why they were so expensive. The play and sound out of this world.

Again guys, great playing!

Yves


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Beautiful, just beautiful. :bow: :bow:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Great job !


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Simply outstanding playing... leaves me wanting to hear more!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

That was really good guys. I wish I could play little wing that good.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Gotta give credit for having the balls to solo between Dave's sessions!


Jeff you are fine player.....What more can I say.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey fellas thank you for the feedback..Acoustic is tough instrument to play. The rawest of the raw for sure. The zoom unit is by far the best little hand held unit to work with for simple recording stuff..


----------



## Blewbyou (Jan 17, 2007)

That is some very impressive work. This song sounds great on acoustic. Which model Zoom were you using? 
Does anyone have the tab for this they could email me?
Blewbyou


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, great job guys ! fantastic playing...I too was wondering how the Zoom sounded, you two have made it sound sweet, reminds me of Hendrix sittin' in the white studio jamming on his 12 string.


----------

